# Red Seal Brand Salt Lake Coca Cola Bottling Co.



## uofu4u2 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been carting these around the past 20 years and it's time to find out what I have.  Pulled these out of the ground near Salt Lake City.  Front center has "Red Seal Brand" surrounded by three rings.  Outer ring contains "The Salt Lake Coca Cola Bottling Co. 7 oz." and has triangles all around pointing outward.  Above this just about the shoulder is "Contents 7 Fluid Ounces".  The bottom has "Red Seal Brand" again.  On the back is "1139-26" at the base.  Around the ring below where the cap would be is "Registered Patented pride".  I hope the picture uploads.
 If you have any ideas what year, what the contents might have been, the type of cap used, please post your thoughts.

 uofu4u2
 May the sands of time be cast into your favorite bottle


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jul 27, 2013)

fairly common


----------



## dw3000 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not sure of the year, but I'm sure it held some kind of soda.  It looks like the bottles have a "Priof" crown finish, which is a variation on the regular crown top that makes it easier to remove the cap --  http://www.sha.org/bottle/Typing/IGCo1926/page154.jpg


----------



## uofu4u2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you dw3000.  Knowing this will help narrow down possible manufacturing dates.  I like the info in your link.


----------



## uofu4u2 (Jul 28, 2013)

So...it is not Registered Patented Pride.  Thanks to help from dw3000, have learned it is PRIOF, dating this bottle after 1925(?).  Need to dig up something on the Salt Lake Coca Cola Bottling Co. or Red Seal Brand.


----------

